# Honda Hss1332 what don't you like



## Snowmaybe (Nov 11, 2017)

I am going to buy one today, unless someone can talk me out of it.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Won't be me. Enjoy.


----------



## boathik (Nov 19, 2015)

It doesn’t snow enough or regularly when I live. 

(I own one that has been a garage queen the last two winters)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

That HSS1332 is an amazing machine! I really like the design. It has a sensor that stops the machine when there is a clog, instead of breaking a shear pin. Great engineering!


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Won't be me talking you out of it either! Purchased mine in 2017 (replacing a 1987 HS80) and am VERY happy with it. If you get a new one now, you get to miss out on the little HSS teething issues we early adopters muddled through.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

cost too much


----------



## Snowmaybe (Nov 11, 2017)

Thanks I get first one that comes in can wait


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Only caveat I can really think about with Hondas if you are exceptionally tall. I'm 6'1" and wish the handlebars were adjustable or a tad higher. If I were 6'5" like my son, I'd really want the extensions that used to be sold by some guy in Colorado I think.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

CalgaryPT said:


> Only caveat I can really think about with Hondas if you are exceptionally tall. I'm 6'1" and wish the handlebars were adjustable or a tad higher. If I were 6'5" like my son, I'd really want the extensions that used to be sold by some guy in Colorado I think.


That guy lives about 5 miles from me in Cali and he's retired. He gave me the blue prints to build 6 inch extensions for the handle and chute controls.

I put them on a pdf file and they are on my FB group Honda Snowblower Enthusiasts free to the world of Honda owners. I'm not very computer savvy. if I can figure a way to post that here I would put it in a sticky on the Honda forum if the administrator here would let me.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Thanks you so much @orangputeh . I recall seeing these years ago but then he stopped selling the kits. I have a pretty well equipped metal shop so I was hoping some day to tackle this mod.

Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Woooo Hoooo....  You made my day.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

CalgaryPT said:


> Thanks you so much @orangputeh . I recall seeing these years ago but then he stopped selling the kits. I have a pretty well equipped metal shop so I was hoping some day to tackle this mod.
> 
> Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Woooo Hoooo....  You made my day.


you're welcome. have had several people make these from these plans and they said they were right on. good luck. I have had people want me to sell them but it's just too much trouble for me. Plus I'm only 5'5" tall so don't need them.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Well, you made me happy, so thanks. My winter project was a RC Lawnmower and now that it's done I'm looking for a summer project. This should fit the bill.


----------



## 94SS (Feb 8, 2020)

Need to get the ATD for extra options. 32 inches likes flat ground. Weighs 200-300 pounds and the bucket doesn’t bounce up when hitting a bump in the sidewalk. I started to keep the bucket adjustment lever pushed down. Odd angle between scraper blade and bucket. If you get a weird angle you can grab the bucket with the cement instead of the scraper bar taking the wear. $450 bucket. It makes you appreciate a smaller bucket and wheeled snowblower because of the versatility. Power of engine is great.


----------



## gormleyflyer2002 (Nov 5, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> That guy lives about 5 miles from me in Cali and he's retired. He gave me the blue prints to build 6 inch extensions for the handle and chute controls.
> 
> I put them on a pdf file and they are on my FB group Honda Snowblower Enthusiasts free to the world of Honda owners. I'm not very computer savvy. if I can figure a way to post that here I would put it in a sticky on the Honda forum if the administrator here would let me.


I'm 6"6" and love my 1332 but might love it more if it was a little taller. Can you try and post these instructions ??


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

gormleyflyer2002 said:


> I'm 6"6" and love my 1332 but might love it more if it was a little taller. Can you try and post these instructions ??


i thought I did as a pdf file. sorry dont know where it is.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> i thought I did as a pdf file. sorry dont know where it is.


I still have the ones you gave me last year @orangputeh. If needed I can pass on to @gormleyflyer2002 for you.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

*orangputeh*

please, please, if you can find that file, you simply attach it like you would a photo using the paper clip attach , it will show here as a PDF . and auto download when clicked on


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Here are the ones I have. Can't recall which nice member gave them to me now...it was either @orangputeh or @tabora methinks. The higher chute crank is there as well.

I know one of the files says (7), but these are all of them.

I haven't got around to building them yet.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

captchas said:


> *orangputeh*
> 
> please, please, if you can find that file, you simply attach it like you would a photo using the paper clip attach , it will show here as a PDF . and auto download when clicked on





CalgaryPT said:


> Here are the ones I have. Can't recall which nice member gave them to me now...it was either @orangputeh or @tabora methinks. The higher chute crank is there as well.
> 
> I know one of the files says (7), but these are all of them.
> 
> I haven't got around to building them yet.


@captchas i think these are it. can these be made into a sticky on Honda forum or made easier for members to find? people are always asking about them. 

i met the inventor in person. he lives about 5 miles from me. he gave me the blueprints to share with the world for free. ( I could have made much beer money) He's seems to be a genius to me after talking for an hour. he moved on to other projects.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> @captchas i think these are it. can these be made into a sticky on Honda forum or made easier for members to find? people are always asking about them.
> 
> i met the inventor in person. he lives about 5 miles from me. he gave me the blueprints to share with the world for free. ( I could have made much beer money) He's seems to be a genius to me after talking for an hour. he moved on to other projects.


I run a pretty high end hobby metal fabrication shop. My skills are OK but not outstanding by any means. I can say that these are not very difficult to fab. If you know someone with moderate skills, these are easy to make. Thanks to the inventor and to @orangputeh for the original plans.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

CalgaryPT said:


> I run a pretty high end hobby metal fabrication shop. My skills are OK but not outstanding by any means. I can say that these are not very difficult to fab. If you know someone with moderate skills, these are easy to make. Thanks to the inventor and to @orangputeh for the original plans.


He told me he sold quite a few kits all over the world but the fun was in the challenge in creating the plans not so much in fabricating them over and over. I have tons of people locally that wants me to make them and sell but that wouldnt be any fun.
Someone here could pick up the ball and start making and selling. There is no patent. I don't care. Whatever helps Honda owners is all I care about. The inventor felt the same way.


----------

